# Interior Chicken Coop Photos



## Keith

To help others with ideas and inspire new construction post some photos of the interior/inside of your chicken coop.


----------



## Diane

My husband has done the majority of work on my chicken area, It's a 12 x 4 sectioned area inside my 12 x 30 shed, hope my posting of the pics work thanks for looking (the chicks haven't gone out there yet that's why it's so clean)








^ Inside the shed part








^ Looking in from the 'run' area, thru double doors








^poop board over the nesting boxes








^the outside run area


----------



## Apyl

Mine is a 10x10 A-frame. The inside is simple, straw on the floor anbd 5 gallon buckets as the layer boxes. I used a post from stairs as a roost.


----------



## ThreeJ

_Looking into an old horse stall converted to house chickens. Homemade nesting boxes and a place to roost in the corner. _


----------



## livingmydream

I absolutely love old barns! The ones like the one above have that weathered, lived in look- like they have been there for a long time and seen a lot of things. I'd love to have some olanks from a barn like that to "panel" my living room. Such a rustic look! No raccoons are going to get in there! I love it!


----------



## ThreeJ

Raccoons have gotten in and have had familys. I love the look too. The barn is around 100 years old, it started out as a 4 stall horse barn and has been added onto over the years. I have been here 13 years, and the barn is on my list to fix up, without losing it's look.


----------



## CMCLB

The coop is inside the barn & measures 14'x10'. We put a smaller area inside to house some mean Roos. Then, I got Keets...









We gave them their own area because their outside run is open up top.









Outside run has an open top for Keets/Guineas. I can get in from the main coop's run through the door. The tight-wire fence is buried a foot underground & curls in to be difficult to dig under.









Muscovys are more loudly penned & will be completely free-range after they have been here a few weeks. They're in a different corner of the barn to give the chickens & Guineas a chance to meet them before they're sharing our backyard.









The meatsies are in a different pasture in an old horse shed that hubby closed in.

Isn't my hubby awesome?! It's so great to see how many hubbys are involved in the building.


----------



## ErnieS

CMCLB said:


> View attachment 146
> 
> 
> View attachment 143
> 
> 
> The coop is inside the barn & measures 14'x10'. We put a smaller area inside to house some mean Roos. Then, I got Keets...
> 
> View attachment 143
> 
> 
> We gave them their own area because their outside run is open up top.
> 
> View attachment 145
> 
> 
> Outside run has an open top for Keets/Guineas. I can get in from the main coop's run through the door. The tight-wire fence is buried a foot underground & curls in to be difficult to dig under.
> 
> View attachment 147
> 
> 
> Muscovys are more loudly penned & will be completely free-range after they have been here a few weeks. They're in a different corner of the barn to give the chickens & Guineas a chance to meet them before they're sharing our backyard.
> 
> View attachment 148
> 
> 
> The meatsies are in a different pasture in an old horse shed that hubby closed in.
> 
> Isn't my hubby awesome?! It's so great to see how many hubbys are involved in the building.


Us "hubbies" are supposed to do the building and are completely willing when we are assured that our wives will tend to the chickens, clean out the droppings change the bedding, collect the eggs, etc.
Guess who mucked out the coop here yesterday and who has to take time away from a busy day Monday to run out for feed and scratch.

Seeing it's fairly clean in there now, I'll take some interior shots, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## machinist

I know NOTHING about posting photos, but I had my daughter do it once, so here's a link to those. Give it plenty of time to load the photos and then scroll about halfway down the page for several shots, inside and out.

http://malthusia.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6&start=220 (They call me patience on that forum.)

We have a machine shop/welding/sheet metal shop that provided a living for several years. So, we made most of our stuff. Daughter made the nests (she did bodywork on C-130's and Jolly Green Giant helicopters in the Air Force). I made the feeder from a hunk of 10" round furnace duct and an oil drain pan, plus some heavy wire. The hen house windows are salvaged from an old mobile home, the steel entrance door came from the junkyard, and I made the screen door. The metal roofing and siding (metal sided INSIDE, too, to keep out rodents) all came from the junkyard. It is all insulated with 4" of styrofoam packaging saved from boxes our business received. Very little cost in all this.

The henhouse was added to the small barn as an afterthought. We only have a one acre lot, so things are all scrunched up together here. Beyond the henhouse are 3 terraced garden areas, one of which is fenced for the hens to run in before and after gardening season. That lot is about 30' x 80', so half a dozen hens have lots of room. We shut them up each night, because of too many '***** and coyotes. The fencing is all 2" x 4" welded wire, 6 feet tall. I found some old stop sign posts at the junkyard that were 9 feet to 12 feet long and cut them all to just over 8 feet for use with the 6 ft. wire. I had to make a special 4" pipe, 20 pound post driver to sink those posts in the ground.


----------



## buddysfarm11

Here is a pic of my silver phoenix pair


----------



## kaufranc

We have a four coops. 
1 for the big chickens
1 for the Silkies
1 for the young rooster
1 for the ducks

















Big coop









Silkie coop


----------



## robopetz

Oh my! You have a chicken village! I love it. Lol


----------



## jphendrix

We just finished building our new coop and run! I have named it The Happy Chicken House!


----------



## Bee

My coop isn't very large, only 8X10, so there's not much to show. I love all the coops shown in a barn and with all the room...I love bigger coops when I can get them.

Here's a few pics of mine, a DIY hoop coop...

The outside. The flaps get let down for winter wear. Nest boxes stick out the back and have outside access.










Night pics of roosts, they are in an "L" configuration and are made from saplings. You can see the nest boxes below and behind them, at the back of the coop. You can also see the pop door in this pic. I have no ramp up to the roost, which are a little over 4 ft. tall, but some of the birds will use the stump as a step up...most do not.










This next pic is of my DIY feed trough made from rain guttering and scrap lumber. It's getting pretty beat up, so I'm thinking of building one from wood..especially after pricing PVC..man, did it go up in price! This part of the coop is my winter sun porch...in the winter I keep that side flap up and cover the side of the coop with clear plastic so that the southern exposure heats the coop naturally where the birds eat, providing light and warmth in the winter months. Deep litter on the floors comprised of leaves, pine needles, pine shavings, etc.










In the winter I use a heated dog bowl for water and I elevate it out of the bedding..this works pretty well to keep the water clean.










In the warmer months the younger birds use a nipple waterer hanging in the same place as the winter water usually is.










Nest boxes are plastic totes mounted into the back wall of the coop...this is the front. The curtain is for more privacy..hens seem to like to feel hidden when they lay.










The outside access was formed by using the piece I cut out of the back of the tote, turning it around and using it as a sliding door, framed by scraps of tongue and groove flooring. It all worked great! I lined the boxes with heavy cardboard for insulation, which keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter.










Last, but not least, my fermented feed bucket...sits in the corner of the coop next to the feeder. I leave it there for most of the year but when temps get into the 40s, it gets moved indoors.










Well, that's it...it ain't fancy nor rustic, just very utilitarian and breezy. No cleaning necessary, no smells, no flies...just easy livin'.


----------



## puppidoodle

Looks great, with healthy happy chickens. If you live anywhere near a city with a Habitat for Humanity store outlet you can find great construction stuff cheap. They retail donated supplies that are to used in their projects. I have found doors, windows, plumbing stuff dirt cheap. Might have your PVC pipe.


----------



## Bee

I don't, but I sure wish I did! I love scavenging for free stuff...it's a personal challenge of mine to repurpose things.


----------



## Kords-Coop

My first coop ever!! my boyfriend and constructed it in a couple days.  urban farming in Austin Texas!!!


----------



## soratosjc

Our nest boxes in our coop








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Nm156

Mine is a 10' x 12' coop.It was originally dived into 2 sides but is open now.
View attachment 18564

View attachment 18565

View attachment 18566
p15


----------



## Nm156

Covered cat boxes and one made of plywood for the nesting boxes.
View attachment 18567


View attachment 18568


View attachment 18569


View attachment 18570


View attachment 18571


View attachment 18572


View attachment 18573
p22


----------



## Alaskan

Soooooooo


Why did you decide to make it one big coop instead of keeping it divided?


----------



## Nm156

Alaskan said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> Why did you decide to make it one big coop instead of keeping it divided?


I originally had my older flock on one side and the newer ones on the other.
I had a fence the divided the run,When the newer ones got bigger i took the fence down and everyone got along fine.Then when i would put them up at night they would always go to the other sides of the coop.So i took down the wall and they became one big happy chicken family.

The newer chickens were only 5 weeks old when i put them in there.
View attachment 18584
p33


----------



## Alaskan

Ah! Totally get it!  thanks for explaining.

Lovely big coop.


----------

